# Bars? Whats the best bars?



## Jayjay770 (Mar 13, 2015)

I am curious what is the best bars you guys have had? I love BNRG Power crunch bars.


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 13, 2015)

I like this little irish bar near me.......


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 13, 2015)

Trod should be coming along soon, he is our bar expert


----------



## Jayjay770 (Mar 13, 2015)

I actually purchased this 3 days ago...
Today I tried the Cookies and cream quest bar... It was the first one I tried out of the 12 variety pack.


----------



## mickems (Mar 13, 2015)

Olympic Bar all the way.


----------



## snake (Mar 13, 2015)

Pure Protein. 20 grams of protein, low in fats and sugar; doesn't taste like shit.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 13, 2015)

Just eat beef.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 13, 2015)

Sushi bars FTW.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Mar 14, 2015)

Girlie bars


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 14, 2015)

Jayjay770 said:


> I actually purchased this 3 days ago... xxxxx.com/quest-nutrition-quest-bars-variety-pack-12-flavors-per-box.html
> 
> Today I tried the Cookies and cream quest bar... It was the first one I tried out of the 12 variety pack.


Yeah  I misread that.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 14, 2015)

im not a fan of the bars. I figured "oh these are protein bars, they must be good for you and its fine to eat 4 instead of a meal" then wanted to throw up the whole time at the gym. i think good for last resort but not good in general.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2015)

Swim up pool bars Are the best!


----------



## bvs (Mar 14, 2015)

I like quest bars


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 14, 2015)

I prefer totally nude bars.

The best protein bars I ever had I made myself.  They looked like shooting clays but they were damn good.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I prefer totally nude bars.
> 
> The best protein bars I ever had I made myself.  They looked like shooting clays but they were damn good.



X2 for homemade protein bars. A million recipes for 'em online & that way you can customize the macros to fit your goals and be confident of the ingredients.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 14, 2015)

Lei once took me to a bar.......the women were gorgeous, but they all had bulges in the front of there underwear......


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 14, 2015)

is this correct.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2015)

michellefulton41 said:


> I am curious what is the best bars you guys have had? I loves.





Jayjay770 said:


> I actually purchased this 3 days ago...
> Today I tried the Cookies and cream quest bar... It was the first one I tried out of the 12 variety pack.



Wow so clever... Create two accounts, ask question with one and answer with link using second account. That'll get you banned spammer


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 18, 2015)

Came in here hoping for recipes because I'm too lazy to search lol


----------



## jack3d14 (Apr 7, 2015)

Quest Bars or Optimum Nutriton Whey Crisp Bars before they change it.


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 5, 2018)

those with the least added sugar


----------

